# Breakfast forum



## jessicacarr (Sep 15, 2006)

Administration, 
I have noticed that, even though one can do a search for the word breakfast or even go to forums that may conatain threads about breakfast, there is no Breakfast Forum.  I would very much appreciate it if there were to be one.  Is there a way you can find out if enough others would like it to make it worth doing?  Thank you for your time, now it is off to the shower and to work for me! 
Have a good one!!!


----------



## Alix (Sep 15, 2006)

Jessica, we have adjusted the fora a number of times. You simply need to look in the more specific categories for the type of breakfast you are looking for. Muffins would be in the Baking section, Egg type dishes would be in Eggs etc. 

It would be confusing to have a category for Breakfast and have to copy or shuffle all the existing recipes around. 

My apologies, but for now you will just have to look in the specific sub forum of your ingredients.


----------



## GB (Sep 15, 2006)

To add on to what Alix just said, we try not to make the forums too broad or too narrow. Breakfast would just be way too broad as would lunch or dinner. Too many things could fit in that category as well as multiple others.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 15, 2006)

And whose idea of breakfast are we talking about?  A Chinese breakfast would be a lot different to mine, or a Philipino breakfast in relation to a German one....


----------



## GB (Sep 15, 2006)

Very true Ishbel. Not to mention that we sometimes have breakfast foods for other meals. When I was a kid it was always a treat to have pancakes for dinner.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 15, 2006)

And what about haggis? I mean..... I only eat it for dinner, but it is often served for breakfast, too 

And wouldhaggis go in breakfast, dinner menu, lamb, ethnic?


----------



## Seven S (Sep 15, 2006)

i eat last nights leftovers for breakfast...


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 15, 2006)

Ahhhaaaaa - the plot thickens....


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 15, 2006)

I like fried haggis for breakie.. also what about Black puddin thats a breakfast / dinner [ esp if you stuff chicken with it] / mid night snack on a bun when your drunk.. lol

Hey can we have a "foods you eat after a good night out or when your drunk" you can call it "got Munchies??"


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 15, 2006)

....that was a joke FYI


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 15, 2006)

Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> ....that was a joke FYI



suuuuuuuuuuuuuuure


----------



## Bubbagump (Sep 15, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Very true Ishbel. Not to mention that we sometimes have breakfast foods for other meals. When I was a kid it was always a treat to have pancakes for dinner.


 
Same thing when I was a kid. I remember being called in for supper on a cool fall evening and sitting down to pancakes, eggs and sausage links. Really hit the spot and was always a fun suprise.

I'll suprise my own kids from time to time with that meal for supper and it's always a big hit.


----------



## MJ (Sep 15, 2006)

Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> Hey can we have a "foods you eat after a good night out or when your drunk" you can call it "got Munchies??"


We already have a forum for that. 

*Appetizers & Hors D'oeuvres*


----------



## Chef_Jen (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL well that doesnt have deep fried mars bars kebabs and Cheese Pickle and Peanut butter.. LOL


----------



## mudbug (Sep 15, 2006)

well, Jen, then it's about time you unloaded your recipes for those!


----------



## Ellen (Sep 15, 2006)

I adore breakfast menus.  The best breakfast I ever saw was on a stop over in Japan.  They had a continental breakfast buffet, and a full european breakfast buffet, and well as an asian buffet.  I have never seen anything so sumptuous in my life.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 15, 2006)

Sometimes I make bacon,pancakes and eggs for dinner.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 15, 2006)

Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> LOL well that doesnt have deep fried mars bars kebabs and Cheese Pickle and Peanut butter.. LOL


 
HA! Jen - love that one! 

How about a Cheese, Beetroot and Pickled Onion Sarnie with a ration of Poundies? 
May not kill your hangover, but it tastes brilliant!! LOL!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 16, 2006)

Now here's what I'm going to eat for breakfast tomorrow....

Scrambled eggs with mushrooms
Sausages with English mustard
fried bread
grilled tomatoes
If I were feeling more _Venezuelan_, I might go for:

Perico ( scrambled eggs with onion, tomato, cilantro and sweet chiles)
Fried white cheese ( Do try -it is decadent!)
Black beans
Arepa (Corn bread)


----------



## Always Hungry (Sep 30, 2006)

We used to have pancakes, waffles or crepes for dinner quite often. I miss
those days =)


----------

